
One genius's lonely crusade to teach a computer common sense (2016) - helloworld
https://www.wired.com/2016/03/doug-lenat-artificial-intelligence-common-sense-engine/
======
helloworld
It's fascinating to see how the AI field has oscillated between
symbolic/logic-based approaches and those relying on artificial neural
networks. Maybe the ultimate solution will be a hybrid of the two.

